# 2006 Outback 21Rs For Sale - San Antonio, Tx



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Momma says it's got to go! We simply don't use it as much as we had expected. This is a fully loaded, very clean travel trailer that has been meticulously maintained (non-smoker and no pets) and stored under cover since it was new. Also included in this deal is a Reese Dual Cam Weight Distributing Hitch, Prodigy Brake Controller and other assorted camping gear. This camper is easily towed by a Toyota 4-Runner w/ V8 and a Toyota Tundra 5.7 liter V8.

Here is the craigslist link for details. I'm open to all reasonable offers.

request.http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/rvs/2593563576.html


----------

